# Persimmons?



## Chef Munky (Nov 1, 2016)

A friend brought us 5 Lbs of these strange looking things.

How do you tell when they are ripe?
The biggie..What to do with them?

I have no idea Besides a quick Google search.Bread and jam showed up.

Looking for ideas.

Thank you

Munky Badger


----------



## LizStreithorst (Nov 1, 2016)

They're ready to eat once they get quite soft.  I always just eat them out of my hand but I was given a bunch of them not long ago and made creamsicles with  a couple.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 1, 2016)

You can tell if they are ripe by taking one bite.  If your mouth puckers up into an incredibly dry, cottony state, they are not ripe.  

Jam is the best way to prepare them.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 1, 2016)

persimmon??

or

pomegranate





I have a friend who always mixes the two names up rolleyes: on occasion so have I)


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 1, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> persimmon??
> 
> or
> 
> ...



Persimmon
Reddish in color. Hard as a rock.


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 1, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> They're ready to eat once they get quite soft.  I always just eat them out of my hand but I was given a bunch of them not long ago and made creamsicles with  a couple.



How did you make creamsicles with them?
Sounds good.Mr. Munky wants a smoothie..


----------



## LizStreithorst (Nov 1, 2016)

The juice of one orange,  2 Persimmons skinned and put in the food processor, 1 c heavy cream, a tablespoon or more of honey.  Mix it all together and pour into popsicle forms and freeze.  I always drink what's left over.


----------



## CakePoet (Nov 1, 2016)

I just eat them. Khaki is another variety  of persimmon that  has better store life.  I  just eat them.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 1, 2016)

When they are ripe, they are quite good. Look for orange color and soft.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 1, 2016)

May take quite a few, but you could make persimmon pie.  Google for a recipe.  They're out there.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 2, 2016)

Native persimmons are small--ping pong ball size.  They are ready when they are orange and very soft.  

Asian persimmons are a whole different thing--much bigger (apple size), and can be eaten when firm.  If you eat a native persimmon when it is not quite ripe, your mouth will turn inside out--very astringent.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 2, 2016)

My Mom made cookies with them.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Nov 16, 2016)

My favourite fruit! I just eat them as is, like one would an apple. Though you can also make a Persian fruit pickle with them.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 9, 2016)

Chef Munky said:


> A friend brought us 5 Lbs of these strange looking things.
> 
> How do you tell when they are ripe?
> The biggie..What to do with them?
> ...


They need to be fairly squishy and look a bit gone-over although there's a variety (called "sharon fruit" in the UK) which isn't so astringent and can be eaten when firm.

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2013/jan/02/how-to-eat-a-persimmon


----------



## ShellyCooks (Dec 9, 2016)

The persimmons shown in the pictures on this thread are Fuyu persimmons.  They can be eaten when they are still hard and deep orange in color -- like an apple (skin included).  They are delicious cut up in a salad or you can wait until they are soft and eat them like jam -- warm toast, peanut butter, and soft persimmon pulp is delicious for breakfast or a snack. 

The other common variety of persimmon is Hachiya persimmon.  They CANNOT be eaten when they are hard. Wait until they turn very soft and then scoop them out avoiding the skin and use them as mentioned above, like jam, or use them in 
cookies, quick bread, etc. --- tons of recipes for persimmon pulp are online.  Also, the soft pulp may be frozen with a little lemon juice.

Enjoy your persimmons.  I've discovered that people either really like them or won't go near them!  Ha! Ha!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 10, 2016)

I've always known them as Kaki.   They are one of my favorite fruits, they're firm, and crunch when you bite into them.


----------

